# Bulova Accutron M9



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

This watch is one I am currently in the process of purchasing, excited to have my first sweep hand it's in great condition too. Unfortunately no original band, but I can source one with enough research and digging. What do you guy think? 















[/img]














[/img]


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice one :thumbsup: but that strap has to go :yes: Look forward to seeing what you replace it with.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I like it. I like the mesh bracelet as well honestly. I believe some Bulovas had this type of bracelet originally.


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Nice one :thumbsup: but that strap has to go :yes: Look forward to seeing what you replace it with.


 Definitely, cheaply made mesh is not my style. A good mesh is always nice, but this is tacky 

Not sure whether to go full metal or leather yet, will see when it gets here.


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

gimli said:


> I like it. I like the mesh bracelet as well honestly. I believe some Bulovas had this type of bracelet originally.


 This isn't the original band for this model, I've seen loads that come with no band at all so I'm lucky in the sense that it comes ready to wear. But I don't like this mesh band, it's too gappy, if that makes sense haha


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

The mesh is horrible, so that should go in the bin immediately. If it was my watch it would be straight onto a black rubber strap (no surprise there). Second choice would be a decent black leather strap with red stitching, and maybe perforated to add a bit of interest. It's a cool watch, whatever you choose to put it on :thumbs_up:


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

Davey P said:


> The mesh is horrible, so that should go in the bin immediately. If it was my watch it would be straight onto a black rubber strap (no surprise there). Second choice would be a decent black leather strap with red stitching, and maybe perforated to add a bit of interest. It's a cool watch, whatever you choose to put it on :thumbs_up:


 I've never considered a rubber strap on any of my watches before, might be a chance for me to try them out!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

tburkes said:


> I've never considered a rubber strap on any of my watches before, might be a chance for me to try them out!


 It's my strap of choice these days, and at least half of my collection are fitted with them :thumbs_up:


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

Davey P said:


> It's my strap of choice these days, and at least half of my collection are fitted with them :thumbs_up:


 I can see them being alot more durable but the same sort of comfort levels as a leather strap, any particular brand you go for?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

This is what mine looked like on a vintage mesh. Same case shape but different movement and dial


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

tburkes said:


> I can see them being alot more durable but the same sort of comfort levels as a leather strap, any particular brand you go for?


 No particular brands. My most recent purchase was this one from ebay, which I bought in 20, 22, and 24mm sizes just to try them out:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371464164453?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&var=640522094234&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Seems to work well on almost any watch, and cheap enough to keep a few in the spares box for the times when you fancy a change.

Here's one fitted to my latest arrival, the gorgeous Bulova UHF Military:










The best one in my collection is a Nixon strap, which started life on a Nixon "The Unit" digital, but is now fitted to this Kienzle:



















I think these are available from Nixon for about £20 - £25. If there's a more comfortable strap out there I haven't found it yet.

I hope that helps anyway.


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> This is what mine looked like on a vintage mesh. Same case shape but different movement and dial


 That is a nice mesh strap, but it seems to be very minimal for the watch, if that makes sense 



Davey P said:


> No particular brands. My most recent purchase was this one from ebay, which I bought in 20, 22, and 24mm sizes just to try them out:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371464164453?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&var=640522094234&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> ...


 They are very nice straps, I shall definitely be having a look at that for the Bulova and possibly my Thomas Earnshaw too, would be a nice combination


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have my Tissot Seastar Navi on a mesh and find it extremely comfortable.



Cool in summer and strong enough to make it feel safe on the wrist.

Mike


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

tixntox said:


> I have my Tissot Seastar Navi on a mesh and find it extremely comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It suits some watches, the Bulova I don't feel is one of those watches. I'll probably buy a metal strap, leather strap and rubber to see all the variations to see which is best. If I ever get bored I can always change


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> It's my strap of choice these days, and at least half of my collection are fitted with them :thumbs_up:


 I always suspected you had a rubber fetish, it wouldn`t suprise me if this photo I just found on the net was of you...










:laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As to the Op`s question how about a less chunky mesh?










or for something a wee bit more chunky then that for £3.99 you could have one of these...










I mean the bracelet, not the watch :teethsmile:

See item #401006976868 on ebay :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

tburkes said:


> It suits some watches, the Bulova I don't feel is one of those watches. I'll probably buy a metal strap, leather strap and rubber to see all the variations to see which is best. If I ever get bored I can always change


 I think with this style off mesh you have to go up one size for it to fit properly



mach 0.0013137 said:


> I always suspected you had a rubber fetish, it wouldn`t suprise me if this photo I just found on the net was of you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Must have sweated off a few pounds in there then :yes:


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> As to the Op`s question how about a less chunky mesh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is a very nice mesh, also looks like the one I have on my Sekonda


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


> This is what mine looked like on a vintage mesh. Same case shape but different movement and dial


 And this is what it now looks like on black leather.










I love these electronic watches. The seconds hand is sooooooo smooth. Regrettably this one has developed a fault and I've got to wait a few weeks until the electronic watch expert is back on the scene before I can send it off for repair. :sadwalk:

BTW, the M9 is not the model but the manufacture date. Letter is the decade (M=60), number is year, so 1969.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

blue leather strap

and Mr Levity is right with the year of course


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

Mr Levity said:


> And this is what it now looks like on black leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





scottswatches said:


> blue leather strap
> 
> and Mr Levity is right with the year of course


 I knew about the date, I was simply saying it was the Accutron 1969  but I am no longer getting this unfortunately


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Just read your other post . Bugger ! :sadwalk:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Mr Levity said:


> And this is what it now looks like on black leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry to here that Mr L.... what is the ailment?


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


> I'm sorry to here that Mr L.... what is the ailment?


 Had been working fine (pic was taken a fortnight ago). Noticed it appeared to be an hour slow the other night, but when I looked closer the hour hand was actually misaligned.Hour hand shows about quarter past when minute hand hits the hour and date flicks over at what looks like but isn't quite 10.50pm. Not been dropped , so assume it's a cannon pinion sort of problem, though I'm no expert. Was going to contact Paul at electric watches, but he has had an accident and broken his hand, so won't be about until at least the end of August.

**** happens ! :bash:

Got an Elnix on the way to ease the pain. :teethsmile:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Mr Levity said:


> Got an Elnix on the way to ease the pain. :teethsmile:


 :thumbsup:


----------

